# Clover



## Northcountryboy (May 5, 2015)

I am thinking about fencing off a practically pure stand of clover. I'm wondering if bloat should be a concern for my cows. 
We have had a very dry spell for May/June and my pastures need a break. Any thoughts or concerns with moving cows to a diet of pure clover?


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

Northcountryboy said:


> I am thinking about fencing off a practically pure stand of clover. I'm wondering if bloat should be a concern for my cows.
> We have had a very dry spell for May/June and my pastures need a break. Any thoughts or concerns with moving cows to a diet of pure clover?


I know you asked about cows and what I think I know pertains to sheep. But since you haven't got an answer yet, I will give my mite's worth as far as clover pertains to my sheep.
I have turned my sheep out on a pure clover patch before, but only for 15-30 minutes a day. That may not help you depending on your situation, as my dogs will drive them out, keep them contained, and drive them back when done. The time per day can be extended slowly much the same as applying grain.
Wet clover is toxic to sheep&#8230;maybe cows?? Clover that has is wet from rain or dew is supposedly toxic, but dry clover is not. I read about in an article in SHEEP! Magazine a year or two ago. You might search for the article on the web&#8230;they have some of the articles in archives on-line.
Clover messes with the female reproductive system in that it reduced fertility. If a ewe usually drops singles, she may not ovulate-if usually twins, might get a single or none. In sheep, clover (whether hay or otherwise) is recommended to be removed from the sheep's diet 3 months prior to breeding, then "pour it to 'em" once bred, thru lambing, and thru nursing.
My recommendation is to check toxicity when wet (for bovine), check for detrimental reproductively (if you plan on having them bred soon), then start them out easy on it until they can be left on it.

Again, that is MY thought and based upon sheep learnin'.

73, Mark


----------



## Northcountryboy (May 5, 2015)

Thanks Mark, my plan was to have my cows bred and then move them to the clover. But I will have to do some research. The clover field is on the other side of a road, so it would not be very easy to move them back and forth.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

We try to avoid letting the clover get thick in the pastures, we let the alsike grow but if we start to see too much mammoth or red clover we hit it with 2-4d. Have a lost a couple of cows over the years to bloat.


----------



## Northcountryboy (May 5, 2015)

Thanks mlappin , you have confirmed what I was wondering. 
I will have to try to thin it. My next problem will be trying to find something to grow on some high ph soil(7.7) The cooperative extension office was a bit stumped suggesting a good forage for me.


----------

